# Cinema 4D - Problem mit "zu vielen" Lichtquellen



## Kyrodar (29. März 2011)

Hallo.

Da ich zur Zeit in keinem Grafikerforum registriert bin, frag ich einfach mal hier.

Auf Bild 1 erst einmal auch das gerenderte Bild. Bild 2 und 3 zeigen schließlich genanntes Problem.

Wie ihr seht, enthält Bild 2 weniger Lichtquellen als Bild 3, ist aber besser ausgeleuchtet. Füge ich nun mehr Lichtquellen hinzu, verblassen andere.
Das Problem ist mir das erste Mal aufgefallen, aber wie behebe ich das nun?

Ich möchte auch mit diesen Lichtern und nicht mit Flächenlichter o.Ä. arbeiten.


... eigentlich dürfte das schon zur Erklärung reichen.

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

Grüße


----------



## joffal (12. April 2011)

LOL

also ich bin kein professioneller 3D-Designer, aber in Physik hab ich gut aufgepasst! und wenn das Programm gut ist, dann wirst du es dort unter umständen mit interferenzerscheinungen zu tun haben 

ansonsten könntest du ja mal versuchen die licher als flächenlichtquelle zu erstellen. dann musst du da nicht so eine akkumulation an lichtquellen machen 

Im unterforum "Casemods" gibts auch einen 3D-Bilderthread, in dem du auch deine Fragen stellen könntest  (da schau ich auch öfter rein^^)


----------



## Kyrodar (15. April 2011)

joffal schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> also ich bin kein professioneller 3D-Designer, aber in Physik hab ich gut aufgepasst! und wenn das Programm gut ist, dann wirst du es dort unter umständen mit interferenzerscheinungen zu tun haben
> 
> ...


 
Ja, lol. 

Ich wollte bei dem Modell ohne Flächenlichter arbeiten.


----------

